# Cost of living



## Leah Michelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Can anyone give me an idea of the cost for living in Greece. I am a single girl aged 43 thinking of leaving the UK and living in Greece. I have no dependants so the world is my oyster and I am fed up of getting up in the dark, commuting an hour and a half to London every morning, getting home in the dark after another hour and a half on the train and hibernating in the winter just longing for some light evenings again.

I used to work in Crete as a holiday rep in my twenties so I have some idea of the weather and lifestyle even in the winter as I went out to visit friends living there for Christmas and New Year.

I could rent out my house and I also have a flat I currently rent out and would have to rent in Greece until I could find a job and live on the money I make from renting.

Just toying with ideas as I know I have to do something soon as I'm not really 'living my life to the full' at the moment.

Could I live cheaply, I don't drink or smoke, I'm happy to drive a moped, I love greek food, or am I deluding myself?

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Leah Michelle said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of the cost for living in Greece. I am a single girl aged 43 thinking of leaving the UK and living in Greece. I have no dependants so the world is my oyster and I am fed up of getting up in the dark, commuting an hour and a half to London every morning, getting home in the dark after another hour and a half on the train and hibernating in the winter just longing for some light evenings again.
> 
> I used to work in Crete as a holiday rep in my twenties so I have some idea of the weather and lifestyle even in the winter as I went out to visit friends living there for Christmas and New Year.
> 
> ...



Hi Leah
If you have rental income from your home and flat I really don't think you have anything to lose.
As a single person I am sure you will be able to make enough to make ends meet and you will always have your properties in the Uk to go back to if you find it dosn't work out. 
You are still young enough to make a new life for yourself if you treat it as an adventure and don't expect to make big bucks.
The only thing that I would say you need to ask yourself is if it dosnt work and you end up returning to the Uk, how easy will it be for you to get another job?
Other than that one question if I was in your shoes with no dependants and rental income from two properties I would take the plunge.
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Leah. We left the UK in May last year.As pensioners we simply could not afford to stay there without working. Who wants to work by choice beyond 65.So here we are in Rhodes, in a 100 year old house in a fantastic village. Paying 280 euros a month in rent. Our phone/ broadband for 2 months is 70 euros. Our electric bills in summer were around 40 euros for 2 months. A monthly shop @ Carrefour is between 110 & 150 euros. With small top ups in the village in between.We dont have need of a car full time so we just rent for one or 2 days a month. Two days in winter costs 30 euros.In Summer its 50 euros.So here are living the good life. In the UK we were working to live. Here we are working @ living.
The crime rate here is low. We go to bed at night & leave our doors open.The weather even in winter is fantastic.
So go for it. You wont regret moving to Greece


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Further to my post yesterday, I have looked at our bank statements. To get some idea on our monthly spending regarding our cash withdrawls. We have a bank card & pay cash for everything.In September we spent £1533, October £1392 & November £1091.Our monthly spend includes food/ drink, rent, eating out / drinking!!! Car hire [ 2 days a month ] electric & water. Plus Phone / Broadband / Vodafone Pay as you go top ups.I should add that our bill from DEH is not just for electric. It includes charges for national / local taxes & TV / Radio
I think we are managing very well


----------



## kahlan (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Leah
If you can afford to live in the UK you can afford to live in Greece. Some things can be the same price or more expensive such as shampoo, soap powder etc but on the whole it's the same or a lot cheaper. Utilities are definitely cheaper and rent etc.
You only have yourself to worry about and you only have one life .. I say do it!!! You have nothing to lose and everything to gain 
I do have a son so it was a different decision for me, but I still made the right one for all of us!
Good luck x


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont agree about the cost of soapowder. We bought a very large box in Carrefour [ own brand ] for 90 euros.
We bought it in June , & still have about a 3rd of the box left.


----------



## kahlan (Jul 27, 2009)

True .. I was talking about the local stores here that's all


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Leah Michelle said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of the cost for living i
> 
> Could I live cheaply, I don't drink or smoke, I'm happy to drive a moped, I love greek food, or am I deluding myself?
> 
> Any ideas welcome.


If you are going to stay in one place for any length of time, rental is the best option. Depending on your tastes and available cash, you should be looking at around 300 Euro (for a small "Garconiere, a living room, bedroom and kitchen all in one. Normally separate small kitchen and toilet) Small. Or you could go for around 450-500 per month for a nice small apartment in a reasonable area. It all depends on the area you want to live in. I am *sorry) Talking Athens.
Normal day to day living isnt far from that of the UK,, although as some have said certain things are cheaper. And the sales in the Major stores are something else!
Eating out can be as cheap or as expensive as you want.


----------



## Leah Michelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like some of the villages in Rhodes are popular so I would start looking around there, maybe book a holiday to Rhodes for a few weeks and see what the areas are like, accommodation and possible work prospects. 

Renting out 2 properties would allow me enough to rent for around 400 euros and still have enough for food and bills by the sound of it. 

I have been to Rhodes couple of times but only the usual tourist places, Rhodes Town, Faliraki, Lindos and Afandou.

I do have a cat as my only dependant so would have to wait until she is no longer part of the family as I couldn't bear to leave her with anyone and she wouldn't like to travel.

Better get saving!:


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

You cannot be serious. You started this thread by saying you had no dependants. Now you are here stating you are prepared to sacrifice everything for A CAT
Get a life


----------



## SBTJOHNNY (Aug 25, 2009)

There are plenty of cats in Greece... !!!


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Errr ever heard of a pet passport (easyjet don't or didnt allow pets to fly so look into it) I have a passport for my english blue (cat) so its no excuse to leave the cat behind bring it with you..


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

If you read the original post it stated the cat would not like to travel. To me this translates to, I am a time waster


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tpebop said:


> If you read the original post it stated the cat would not like to travel. To me this translates to, I am a time waster



Chill, to me this translates like someone who loves her cat and doesnt want to put it thru the trauma or hassle of travelling and needs to save up a bit first!!  We all have our individual priorities as well as desires to travel

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DavidG said:


> Errr ever heard of a pet passport (easyjet don't or didnt allow pets to fly so look into it) I have a passport for my english blue (cat) so its no excuse to leave the cat behind bring it with you..


It is quite a performance and very costly tho. I brought my dogs to Spain (British Airways take animals), it cost 500 pounds each and involved 7 hours in a crate without sedation and being put into the hold of the plane, which probably upset me more than it did them lol. That was after the cost and hassle of getting their injections etc for their passports!

Jo xxx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

DavidG said:


> Errr ever heard of a pet passport (easyjet don't or didnt allow pets to fly so look into it) I have a passport for my english blue (cat) so its no excuse to leave the cat behind bring it with you..


David, I chose not to take my two elderly cats to NZ when I emigrated, as I considered the trauma (especially for one of a particularly nervous disposition) would be too much for them. Instead, I considered a new home with a lovely family would be a much better option for them.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

how are the people of greece and do some of them speak english?
or are they like french (not helpfull)


----------



## magnolia5 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,
I recently read your reply to another member for the cost of living in Greece. I am a single 62 yr old woman....living in Canada. I am looking for a long term rental...just about anywhere in Greece. Do you have any suggestions searching for a cheap place online?

Regards
Barbara


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Barbara. I would not recommend looking on line. Do you really want to take a place sight unseen.? You will have no real idea of its location & local facilities.
Have you ever been to Greece? Is there an area you know ?


----------



## magnolia5 (Mar 11, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hello Barbara. I would not recommend looking on line. Do you really want to take a place sight unseen.? You will have no real idea of its location & local facilities.
> Have you ever been to Greece? Is there an area you know ?


Thank you for your note. At the moment I am doing my research. Do you have any suggestions for general and rental websites?

Thx
Barbara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

barbaramcrae1 said:


> Thank you for your note. At the moment I am doing my research. Do you have any suggestions for general and rental websites?
> 
> Thx
> Barbara


Barabara I would recommend that you once you decide on the area that appeals to you the best thing would be to find a holiday let for 2 weeks so that you can look for a longer term rental in person. It would be foolish to sign any sort of long term rental agreement without acutally having seen the place. 
To rent something for two weeks online is ok as if you don't like t he area or the place once you actualyl see it, at least you know its only for a short time. But to arrange a long term rental online can be a big mistake as information given on some sites can be misleading and pictures can also make a place look much nicer than it really is.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you Veronica for confirming what I said .
When we moved to Rhodes last year, within 5 months we decided to move .By the end of Summer our apartment was too remote from shops, tavernas etc.They had all closed up for winter. So we moved just 2 kilometers to a working village which has every thing we need.Shops of all kinds, tavernas ,cafes, bank, & lots of people to meet & chat with every day.Plus if we want to leave the village there are daily buses to almost any where on the island.
On a practical note nearly all landlords will want to know your Greek tax number. This can only be obtained once you ARE IN GREECE. Tax numbers are required to rent or buy anything in Greece.


----------



## benjyevans (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pastures new*




tpebop said:


> Hi Leah. We left the UK in May last year.As pensioners we simply could not afford to stay there without working. Who wants to work by choice beyond 65.So here we are in Rhodes, in a 100 year old house in a fantastic village. Paying 280 euros a month in rent. Our phone/ broadband for 2 months is 70 euros. Our electric bills in summer were around 40 euros for 2 months. A monthly shop @ Carrefour is between 110 & 150 euros. With small top ups in the village in between.We dont have need of a car full time so we just rent for one or 2 days a month. Two days in winter costs 30 euros.In Summer its 50 euros.So here are living the good life. In the UK we were working to live. Here we are working @ living.
> The crime rate here is low. We go to bed at night & leave our doors open.The weather even in winter is fantastic.
> So go for it. You wont regret moving to Greece


Hi there
We are also retired and have lived in Spain for the past 4 years but we would now like to try life in another country. How easy did you find it to get a good rental property? We fancy coming out for a few months this winter to see how it goes. Can you give any tips please? The cost of living certainly sounds attractive as here in Spain it has risen considerably. Are you welcomed by the local people and how have you managed with the language. Thanks in advance for your time. Sandra


----------



## brynhyfryd (Mar 20, 2010)

Advice please, if you would. I am not yet ready to move to Greece but I would like advice from Members who currently live in Greece & Islands. I have no savings and would have the equivalent of Euros 388/month from a pension, as well as my UK State Pension. Nothing else, I'm afraid. How easy would it be to find somewhere on one of the Islands [preferably Kos] to rent on a long-term basis for myself and my pets [they are non-negotiable and would travel with me]. I have made the decision to move to Greece, but am in the planning stage at present. Many thanks.


----------



## magnolia5 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Moving to Greece on a small fixed income??*

Hi,

I recently read your note. I am also thinking of moving to Greece...with pets..and on a small income. Did you receive any responses to your query?




brynhyfryd said:


> Advice please, if you would. I am not yet ready to move to Greece but I would like advice from Members who currently live in Greece & Islands. I have no savings and would have the equivalent of Euros 388/month from a pension, as well as my UK State Pension. Nothing else, I'm afraid. How easy would it be to find somewhere on one of the Islands [preferably Kos] to rent on a long-term basis for myself and my pets [they are non-negotiable and would travel with me]. I have made the decision to move to Greece, but am in the planning stage at present. Many thanks.


----------



## brynhyfryd (Mar 20, 2010)

barbaramcrae1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently read your note. I am also thinking of moving to Greece...with pets..and on a small income. Did you receive any responses to your query?


Nice to make contact with you. So far, I haven't had any replies at all. Be nice to get to know you better though and perhaps pool our knowledge. You are welcome to email me at anne underscore at inbox dot com

Regards
Brynhyfryd


----------



## magnolia5 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks.lets keep in touch


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello benjyevans Sandra . We have found in our experience the best way to find rental property is just to ask around in the area you want to live.Not only did we find somewhere, we found an apartment for a couple from Athens. Also a friend is moving to Rhodes in May to a house we found for her across the street where we live. In our village of Kalithies we know of another house just come up for rental. Dont know how much to rent.There is also a 3 bedroom apartment to rent for 500 euros a month.


----------



## benjyevans (Mar 20, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hello benjyevans Sandra . We have found in our experience the best way to find rental property is just to ask around in the area you want to live.Not only did we find somewhere, we found an apartment for a couple from Athens. Also a friend is moving to Rhodes in May to a house we found for her across the street where we live. In our village of Kalithies we know of another house just come up for rental. Dont know how much to rent.There is also a 3 bedroom apartment to rent for 500 euros a month.


Hi and thanks for the info. It sounds promising and I love Rhodes so hopefully we can come and see whats available in the Autumn. Whats your winter like? Our winters here are cold at night but usually warmer in the sun during the days. We have a restored campo house and like a lot of the property out here the damp during the winter months is bad with everything in the house feeling chill and slightly damp. We have had a particularly wet winter in Spain so this year has been very soggy and only now begining to dry out. Is it the same for the village houses in Rhodes? Your village looks lovely, cant wait to see it. Have a great summer. Sandra


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Sandra. Winter here was not bad. Yes we had a few days of heavy rain but it soon dried up again. We didnt light our log fire till early January. Our house is not damp being old traditional with walls 14 inches thick.This morning in the sun @ 9.30am the temperature was 39C & in the shade 28C


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Leah Michelle said:


> Thanks everyone. Sounds like some of the villages in Rhodes are popular so I would start looking around there, maybe book a holiday to Rhodes for a few weeks and see what the areas are like, accommodation and possible work prospects.
> 
> Renting out 2 properties would allow me enough to rent for around 400 euros and still have enough for food and bills by the sound of it.
> 
> ...


How do you know the cat "wouldn't like to travel"???? The cat just wants to be with you..they can deal with travel

Your rental income property. We had tenants for many years and they were always (at least some of them) a complete nightmare. Who will manage your rentals and for what price????


----------



## Leah Michelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Maddalena said:


> How do you know the cat "wouldn't like to travel"???? The cat just wants to be with you..they can deal with travel
> 
> Your rental income property. We had tenants for many years and they were always (at least some of them) a complete nightmare. Who will manage your rentals and for what price????


She is a rescue cat and even after 11 years is very timid, she won't even go outside unless I am in the garden. 

I do intend moving to Greece but am doing lots of research. I am in Alykes in June for 2 weeks and am lining up rental properties to look at and get a feel for the surrounding areas, villages and cost of basics. I currently rent out a flat which I have done for nearly 8 years and have a good letting company who run everything and so far no major hicups so I would do the same with my house and rent in Greece for 6 months to see if I could live there full time before I make any committments.

I know I do not want to retire in England and spend 6 months in the dark, grey, cold with my door locked against the outside elements not seeing even the neighbours for months on end, much rather be out on the beach, and have a better quality of life. I also have a property being built in Egypt so would like to split my time between, Egypt, when it gets too hot, Greece and maybe some time in the UK visitning family so no good if you have pets.

Plenty of time yet just getting the ball rolling.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

So, you are having a house built in Egypt. I suppose you will wait then for the cat to DIE before going there.
How very sensible !!!!!


----------



## Leah Michelle (Jan 24, 2010)

tpebop said:


> So, you are having a house built in Egypt. I suppose you will wait then for the cat to DIE before going there.
> How very sensible !!!!!



I am having an apartment built in Egypt so I can go on holiday there not to live out there and yes once she is gone I am renting out my house and moving to Greece.

Why so aggressive? Chill, I thought living in Greece would make you chilled not so wound up but then if you spend all day on the internet rather than getting out and about maybe that is why.


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Lving in Greece*

Get a new dream !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Live somewhere else !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leah Michelle (Jan 24, 2010)

*No!*

Leave my dream alone unhappybunny, go get your own dream!!!

Happy, happy fox who eats bunnies...... 





unhappybunny said:


> Get a new dream !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Live somewhere else !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magnolia5 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Barbara*

Hi,
Have you had any more news on moving to Greece? I had surgery in March.....so was out of it for awhile. My email is 



brynhyfryd said:


> Nice to make contact with you. So far, I haven't had any replies at all. Be nice to get to know you better though and perhaps pool our knowledge. You are welcome to email me at anne underscore at inbox dot com
> 
> Regards
> Brynhyfryd


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

Hello, 

Male student 22 years old from Athens here.
These days , as my graduation date comes closer and closer ,I was surfing on the net thinking about the possibility of working abroad in Information Technology and I found this site very useful.

During these 4 years I have been supported solely by my family, and as I was wondering how much I have spent through these years, I just went to the bank to update my depositor's book and find out. So the book says that I spent

2006: 5.000 euros per year = 417 euros per month ,adding 330 euros rent = * 747* euros per month

2007: 6.400 euros per year = 533 euros per month, adding 340 euros rent = * 873* euros per month

2008: 5.300 euros per year = 440 euros per month, adding 340 euros rent = *780 *euros per month

2009: 5.000 euros per year = 417 euros per month, adding 300 euros rent = *717* euros per month.

In a rough estimate, these are translated as 300 euros rent + 200 euros food + 300 euros other expenses (electric+phone bills, fare,going out etc)


My lifestyle was living in a 2 bedroom flat, 40 square meters, located near Athens center, without car. I was neiter frugal nor extravagant, Ι had great years enjoying little things such as going out for coffee (3-10 euros) or to the movies (6-7 euros) 2-3 times a week, I always avoid more expensive places such as clubs,restaurants, "bouzoukia" etc that can cost 10-20-30 euros.

So, for a simple lifestyle like that in Athens,without vacation,car, children,new cellphone,expensive clothes etc you need 800 euros per month, which is the entry net salary for a university graduate,most times with a postgraduate degree and military obligations fullfilled so at least 25 years old, with no experience in private sector (in public sector it is higher but you smaller raises).
Many jobs such as salesmen,waiters,night guards etc earn around 700 euros per month or less. An average net salary after many years is around 1300 euros per month, so it is clear that in order to raise kids, rent a bigger house or pay a mortgage, buy a car etc , both parents must work. People cannot deposit money with average salaries.

Keep in mind that in Greece we used to be paid 12 salaries per month, plus 2 bonus salaries for Easter,Christmas and summer, but after the "help" of the Internation Monatery Fund, public servants now receive 12 salaries a year.


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

In conclusion, I would not suggest for people from UK,Germany,Belgium,Sweden etc coming to work in Greece, unless they want to be paid just to survive, in a lower level of life (roads,transport facilities,medical insurance, pension etc) or want to enjoy a life without many material possesions,with a better weather and a slower pace of life.
Greece is a good option for those from civilised countries who want to retire, buy a house in an island and live the rest of their lives peacefully or for uneducated people from poorer countries (Albania,Bulgaria,Ukraine,Pakistan etc) who emigrate here illegally for a better standard of living (that Greeks consider low and want to emigrate to other countries ;-)

I myself,being in my productive years and with excitement for work, would like to work abroad for a few years (UK and Belgium mostly) and then at the age of 35-40 return to Greece with a better salary to start a family.


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Rainman,

thank you for valuable information, and all the best to your future IT career! I just retired from it :clap2:

Interesting figures you present: I suppose, when my apartment here at home and all other expenses (insurance, etc.) are paid, I will have some 1.500 Euros/month left (net, after taxes). Could I live (rent, etc.) on that in Greece?


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

xfiles said:


> Rainman,
> 
> thank you for valuable information, and all the best to your future IT career! I just retired from it :clap2:
> 
> Interesting figures you present: I suppose, when my apartment here at home and all other expenses (insurance, etc.) are paid, I will have some 1.500 Euros/month left (net, after taxes). Could I live (rent, etc.) on that in Greece?



Thanks xfiles , and LOL for the question.
If I were asked 5 years ago I would answer that you would live as a king, but nowadays with the financial crisis i would say that you would be just fine, veeery few Greeks had 1.500 euros net income after taxes BEFORE the crisis , in most cases both parents work to make these money. 

I suppose that you don't support financially any children so in the worst case it's you and your wife, so yes definitely you will get by very well. But things are very fickle and nobody knows what will happen in the next years, how much prices will go up as you yourself said in your thread.
I also suppose that having visited Greece in the summer you would prefer to reside near the sea and not in a city like Athens, so things will even be slightly better.

//btw, regarding the figures I mentioned before, according to some rumors today the government will announce that the lowest net salary for young people until 26 years old will drop from 640 to 520 euros per month (while of course prices are moving upwards). So it is clear that if a student finishes his studies and gets a job, he will NOT be able to live the lifestyle I had as a student. Anyway, even before that, people in their 30s here in Greece used to live with their parents because they were unable to rent a house, which as i have read is very uncommon and embarassing in other countries. Things are very disappointing, young people cannot start families, its a social problem going to get worse.


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

rainman,

thans again! Based on your answer, I have some more info;

Yes, I don't want to live in Athen, As you anticipate, I intend to find a suitable, smaller place by the sea (been"living" on the sea since a kid).

I won't use an agent: I'll take a car and drive around looking for a place and an opportunity for as long as it takes. After two-three years my girlfrind will join in and adding her 1.500 Euros to the monthly budget. No kids, only as visitors now and then, so we'll need a place with 2-3 small bedrooms.

Wouldn't that make the prizes go further down?

PS: Have a look at IT jobs in Norway: much demand, highest salaries in Europe, and lowest unemployment in Europe right now. And the oil and gas reserves will last for decades, making the economy stable for 100 years.


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

xfiles said:


> rainman,
> 
> thans again! Based on your answer, I have some more info;
> 
> ...


Ok, now that I can put all the pieces together, I can say that (Before Crisis -can't predict what will happen with prices) not only you would get by very well but also save money. An average family with 2 kids,mortages,car,private teachers etc needs around 2.000 euros a month, with 1.500 just for yourself ,outside of Athens, you will live in comfort, and later with 3.000 for two people you will live like kings. Keep in mind that rents in the countryside are cheaper and houses are bigger (usually private houses,not flats), with a quick googlesearch I just found 2 floor modern private houses with 2-3 bedrooms,2 bathrooms,garden,parking for just 400-500 euros per month (in Korinthos,Peloponnisos). You can also find houses just as big as those in lower prices (250-300 is the lowest price now) only older and not modern. I wouldn't recommend driving around, maybe you should search on the internet and find the place of Greece that you like the most (countryside? near a city? In a village? Temperatures from south to north may vary more than 10 °C in the same day) and check some advertisements on the internet to see if houses for rent meet your standards, then drive around that area for something more specific. I myself chose my current flat from the internet.


//p.s. Thanks, I will definitely give it a thought. But from a quick search, most companies require to speak Norwegian :confused2: Do people in Norway speak English (having met many Norwegians in summer I would yes) or are they like French who don't?

//btw, your pension will be given by the norwegian pension fund or is there a transfer to a Greek pension fund required? I know that Greeks that have worked some years in EU "tranfer" those years to complete the required amount of working years and receive their pensions from a greek pension fund, do not risk doing that when right now the greek pension funds don't have money to pay for this month's pensions and wait for the loans from IMF and EU


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Rainman, very much appreciated!

Yes, "everybody" in Norway speak English. Here is a possibility:

Opera: Job opportunities at Opera Software

I intend to stay in a small village, but not too far frmo an airport. Have been looking at Peloponnes (Nauplion, Derveni), but also Crete. I was only able to find more expensive places on the Net, but I keep trying.

All my pension is staying in Norway: guaranteed by our oil fund: very safe.

Your information has encouraged me to keep on searching


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

I hope that posting links is not against any rules for advertising, if so I apologize in advance, mods feel free to delete them but don't ban me 
The airports are here (red and orange spots are for commercial use)

Maybe you have been looking for villas to rent that are expensive,see some random adds for houses to rent:
450 €: In Nafplio,3 bedrooms,2 bathrooms 
450 €: In Nafplio,2 bedrooms,1 bathroom
350 €: In Nafplio, 2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom 

350 € latanias, Chania, 2 bedrooms ,1 bathroom
500 €: Souda, Chania (great view)
400 €:Kolimbari, Chania, 2 floors,3 bedrooms,2 bathrooms,3 km from the sea
350 €,Panormo, Rethimno ,50 meters from the sea
200 €:Gallou,Rethimno That's just the proof that rents start from 200 €, what you give is what you get. 3.5 km from the beach
155 €: hey this is the best deal, it also has a swimming pool , wait a minute,I'm joking that is 155€ a day 

And you get the hang of it.
Be careful not to be fooled and make a thorough research before renting, Greeks use to exploit tourists in prices (mostly cab drivers), I won't forget a discusion I had with a chapman that was selling handicraft souvenirs
-(me) How much is this?
-(salesman) 4 € if your are local, 6 € if you are tourist 
-(me) 

(actually the funny thing is that the chapman was an expat,former tourist in Greece, that had obviously adopted bad Greek habits :tongue

(that was a rare event, tourists don't pay 50% more in supermarkets etc)


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot; very helpful. Mods: Do not remove, please.:ranger:


----------

